# After Christmas Call Sets



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Had a request for these. I thought I would just post some pictures to let yall know I am still kicking and turning. First set is Flame box Elder in a Deer Grunt, Duck SR with Echo insert and a dual predator call.









This set is Black Walnut in a Deer Grunt , Duck DR with Echo insert and dual reed Predator









The last set is Osage Orange with some heat added. It is a Deer Grunt, Duck SR with Echo insert, Enclose reed in cotton tail distress and an open reed Yellerdog insert.









Sorry not around as much but still check on yall several times a week. Open for comments .

Thanks Rodney


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

great work Rodney!!!!

I really like the Osage Orange Set


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

They are awesome! That walnut has amazing figure.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I like the Osage orange and walnut! They are all fine pieces of work.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

WoW ! Those a beautiful Rodney ! Nice work !


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow! Those are amazing!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great work there BigD, I too really like the Hedge


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some more amazing work BigD, a great gift and collectors edition.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

:thumbsup: Look'in good BigD--- That Walnut set is a real eye catcher.

awprint:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Call me weird if ya want, but I have one of his walnut calls and it is one of my favorites partly because of the walnut taste I get when I'm using it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

:sheep:


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the compliments. Ruger I don't know how your using that turkey pot call but I cant figure out how your tasting it but if it works I aint gonna tell you it is wrong!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Lol, Big D, double reed predator call. I blew as hard as I could on the pot call and never could get a sound out of it, must have been a manufacturer defect.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Rodney, as always amazing work



Ruger said:


> Lol, Big D, double reed predator call. I blew as hard as I could on the pot call and never could get a sound out of it, must have been a manufacturer defect.


thats what your doing wrong,your blowing to hard on that pot call lol


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Its all about the angle and the amount of air used. When done properly everything in the woods will come to see the strangest thing in the woods so they will have something to share with their young'uns!!!!! LOL


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

yup, i got the angle and air flow figured out on mine and they work great

and you can change the tone by covering one or more of the sound holes on the bottom

and the strikers make a great self defense weapon when the critters come in to get ya too


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

SGB don't tell everyone your hard learned secrets!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

oh no, my lips are sealed

or maybe they are numb from practicing


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Wayne i think walnut smells edible when I'm cutting it. But when I taste it I'm reminded it's not food.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

WOW it is good to see craftsmanship is still alive. What does the set in black walnut go for?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

PM sent Indiana. If anyone is interested in these or other type wood sets let me know. I would be happy to set you up. I have all kinds of special wood to make from a single call to complete call sets.

Thanks

Rodney


----------

